# Weekend pics



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a few I shot today while thawing some rodents

Little Red in a "digestive mood"









Interrupted this Wrestling match between two A. ceratophora









Adult female Bitis parviocula finishing a cool drink.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Little red is stunning


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Hands down red spitter takes the cake!

Great Picture!


----------



## Jude1979 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fab pictures!! the snakes are lovely!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Fantastic , as always ...


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

those are great pics. stunning snakes too


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

those pics are AMAZING, how do you get them so clear? You can see every scale.... :no1:

Whenever I try to take pics I end up with a blurry mess because either I move or the snake does.....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

great pics as always mate, I know you said before but what camera are you using?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> great pics as always mate, I know you said before but what camera are you using?


Sony Dsc-R1


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

medusa0373 said:


> those pics are AMAZING, how do you get them so clear? You can see every scale.... :no1:
> 
> Whenever I try to take pics I end up with a blurry mess because either I move or the snake does.....


I spray the snake down with "scale" cleaner before the shot :whistling2:

Well the Zeiss lens I use and experience are major contributing factors but I have my share of blurry messes too.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Carl Zeiss is definitely a contributing factor to some of my better pics! :no1:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

They are great shots as always. What equipment are you shooting with?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Sony Dsc-R1


Already answered that question. Nice picture gallery Amazoncat, beautiful pictures.

Cheers!

l


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Already answered that question.


Ive Pm'd you, but had no reply


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloody hell..didn't even know you did... :blush: you should have a reply now.


----------



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

nice atheris. what other atheris do you keep viperkeeper?


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

> Already answered that question. Nice picture gallery Amazoncat, beautiful pictures.


Sorry I must have missed it :blush:

Thank you very much - I'm glad you like my photography.


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

brilliant pics, lovely snakes!


----------

